# Tuottaa..



## Jagorr

Ennen kuin joku alkaa puhua, hän sanoo usein: "Tuottaa...".. vai onko se "tuota"? Ilmeisesti tämä sana ei tarkoita mitään, eikä ehkä ole täysimittäinen sana. Mutta miten se kirjoitetaan?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Se kirjoitetaan _tuota. _Jotkut vanhat ihmiset saattavat sanoa myös _tuota noin. _

GOM


----------



## Jagorr

Tässä tapauksessa tulee toinen kysymys: mistä ääneopillisesta syystä se äännetään niin kuin se olisi _tuot*t*a_*a *?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jagorr said:


> Tässä tapauksessa tulee toinen kysymys: mistä ääneopillisesta syystä se äännetään niin kuin se olisi _tuot*t*a_*a *?


En ole koskaan kuullut kenenkään ääntävän sitä noin.

GOM


----------



## Marko55

Sana äännetään *tota/tuota*. Se on tilkesana. Kielitoimiston sanakirja määrittelee tilkesanan näin:
puheessa esiintyvä ajatuksen kannalta merkityksetön sana (esim. niin ku(in), *t(u)ota*).
Kielitoimiston sanakirja


----------



## Jagorr

Marko55 said:


> Tämä on leikattu video, jossa puhuja toistaa *tota*-sanaa koko ajan:




Esimerkiksi tässä videossa :
13:55 "tuota"
14:10 "tuo*tt*a"
14:16 "tota"
14:25 "totta" - _Tilanne, joka totta tällä hetkellä vallitsee... - _Onko se tässä kohdassa synonyymi sanalle _todella _tai _tosiaan _?
Onko se vähintään niissä kohdissa sama sana? Vai minä en ymmärrä mitään ja toinen on pronomini, toinen verbi


----------

